# New addition



## dave b (May 27, 2007)

Ball Python

This is Monte, one of several classroom pets in my 12 year old son's 6th grade class. It has come home with us for the summer break. It had been kept on sand, which had gotten up under its belly scales. Large clumps of sand, skin, and crud were running down his back half. We gave him a nice warm bath, and removed much of the crud. Several areas were pink from irritation. Everything is clean now, and he happily accepted his meal today.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

Looks pretty good now. I like ball pythons.


----------



## cdub (May 27, 2007)

Yeah snakes are pretty cool. My best friend in high school had a ball python and we would take him into town and people loved it. I think having a snake would be cool, but the SO would definitely not have it.


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2007)

nice ball python!


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2007)

Cool. I got the chameleon's for the summer once. They were neat but not as cool as a ball pythyon!


----------

